# Morning or evening?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been hitting it fairly hard in the morning from just before legal shooting time until about 1000. I read today that morning is best for mulies, but evening best for whitetails. My buddy, who likes to sleep in, does very well every year by hunting in the evening. Any opinions?

And yeah I know that hunting both periods is the best way to get a deer. I saw one big fork horn a couple weeks ago and let him walk away as i'm after venison right now and didn't want to use my buck tag. Haven't seen a deer since then and I'm on private property that always has a lot of deer.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I prefer to hunt the evening but theres no science to my reasoning. I guess I'm just like your buddy, I like to sleep in!! Beginning next weekend I will be in the stand all day though. I wont even leave for lunch. I'll do that till gun season.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

I hunted driday moring and didn't see one deer then I went in the evening to the same stand and seen 5 does, but on the Saturday I hunted the morning and got a deer at 10 and seen 3 other ones so its if u find the beding areas for the morning hunt u might have a better just my opinion


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I certainly have stands that are morning stands and those that I hunt in the evening (all public land). I even have spots where it doesn't matter! I've killed 6 in the AM, 2 in the PM, and one in the afternoon but I see more deer in the evenings overall sooooooo.......take that how you want lol! I prefer evenings but my data says different.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Evenings, because I'm usually up until 4/5 in the morning.lol.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I prefer the evenings as I value my sleep...but it sure is easier to track a deer in the light vs dusk.....kill rate is about the same


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

luv fishing said:


> I hunted driday moring and didn't see one deer then I went in the evening to the same stand and seen 5 does, but on the Saturday I hunted the morning and got a deer at 10 and seen 3 other ones so its if u find the beding areas for the morning hunt u might have a better just my opinion


What day does *Driday* follow.......? 

C'Mon .... just ribbing ya. 

I am a evening hunter. Even though I think we see more activity in the morning on our property.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think it depends on where you are hunting to what time to go hunting. I have spots where I can't hunt in the morning with out spoking the deer out of the area and others that are great for evening. Morning or evening??? is all up to the hunters preference. I have done well at both times of the day


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I prefer evenings as well. I have killed the majority of my deer later in the afternoon. Between 4:00pm and Just before sunset. However during gun week I am on stand from dawn till dusk because with all the activity in the woods that week, you just never know when someone might bump a deer your way. But for Bow hunting I prefer afternoons or evenings.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

The Ojibwa said:


> I certainly have stands that are morning stands and those that I hunt in the evening (all public land). I even have spots where it doesn't matter! I've killed 6 in the AM, 2 in the PM, and one in the afternoon but I see more deer in the evenings overall sooooooo.......take that how you want lol! I prefer evenings but my data says different.


Hey Chip! Have you had a chance to use that climber yet? Let me know how it works out for you, I killed a couple deer out of it before going the way of the Ladder stand! Good luck and if you get a big one share some pictures!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I have noticed on my cam in the last week my deer herd changed and is moving in the evening now rather then their normal pattern of morning and night. does first bucks as usual. also as a side note i got pics of 6 differnt bucks just in the last week. only got pics of one other one in early oct.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I love the mornings. Nice to follow that blood trail without a flashlight. But in about a week ANYTIME is a good time. Just have to put your time in and get lucky every once in a while.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I prefer to hunt mornings, although I hunt in the evening far more often than mornings due to work and wanting to sleep in on the weekends. Like previously stated, it depends on where you are hunting....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

ive killed most of my deer after 12 am so I prefer evening just only bad thing is right at dusk i cant see through my peep sight really at all but thats just 10-15 mins until it gets dark.


----------

